# Flashcart shops that accept Paypal.



## mrolive (Jan 4, 2015)

Are there any?


----------



## ubergeek77 (Jan 4, 2015)

Paypal has a policy in place where they refuse to handle money for flashcard sellers. So, in short, no. I _have_ seen one or two that claim to take Paypal, but they all have extremely bad service and horrendous shipping times, and are usually on the borderline scammy side. Plus, they may not even be around anymore.


----------



## viz (Jan 5, 2015)

http://www.nds-card.com/ is about it


----------



## slowmotioning (Jan 5, 2015)

This isn't really a short term solution, but for the future you can request a PayPal debit card for your account, which is attached to your account. You can use this to make purchases from websites that don't accept PayPal natively. You can get one of these in USA easily, not sure about other countries.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 5, 2015)

These guys accepted paypal http://3cbus.com/ but I only bought an R4i SaveDongle from them so far. Shipping was fast but the tracking number was a little funky but once put into the USPS tracking site it worked out fine even though the number was for another country's tracking service


----------



## mrolive (Jan 5, 2015)

viz said:


> http://www.nds-card.com/ is about it


 
Damn their prices are high af


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2015)

You can think of the price as being high, 
but it's cheaper than the alternative. 

Also your thread is now in the correct section, and the duplicate is closed.


----------



## showerhead88 (Jan 26, 2015)

You can also try ebay!


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

nds-card.com =paypal


----------

